# how too's.....



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Can ya supply me a link to Kayaking How Too's 101?

Got a Cuda 168 depth finder,and would like ta mount it on the Tapon140.

Where do ya usually get the small batteries?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I did a very detailed article in the Ches Angler, I may have an extra copy to give you, Batteries Plus it the best place to get batteries. Look at the power sonic 12-volts.

I just installed a lowrance 67c in my kayak.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Well...*

         Dude PM me immediately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No excuses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need your cell/phone at home again. 
Tom


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

IF you are asking me, my cell is 757-403-0734


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ruthless said:


> I did a very detailed article in the Ches Angler, I may have an extra copy to give you, Batteries Plus it the best place to get batteries. Look at the power sonic 12-volts.
> 
> I just installed a lowrance 67c in my kayak.



thanxs,Corey,I'm getting up w/ Chad,this weekend....BTW,We're launching @ Wallaces @ GV,in tha early AM...rain or shine


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Cory,
I meant Al, but thanks for the cell anyway. 
TC


----------

